# Containers



## heb24 (Jan 22, 2013)

I just started putting out grit and oyster shells. I chose heavy terra cotta containers. The hens have knocked everything over. What are others using to contain the mess a bit?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I put oyster shell in a rabbit feeder and attach it to something. Grit I just add to their food.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Lunch meat container, holes drilled in the bottom if rain water gets in, then screwed to a post. One for grit, one for oyster shells, or chopped up eggshells.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't do store bought calcium and oyster shells. My flock free ranges (_ have sand for soil)_ as for calcium I give them egg shells when I throw the kitchen scraps out to them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I mix it in with their food. Whenever I try offering it separate, they never use it. Goof's.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Animals will use Calcium and seek it out when they need it. Most layer feeds have Calcium in them. Even if they don't look like their using it they might dip in once every few weeks. Keep it available.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Any bowl will do, just build a wooden frame (the same height as the bowl and heavy) around it so they can't knock it over. Easy, cheap, effective. or you could take that one step further and just build them a flat bottomed box.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Or use a plastic cat litter box like I do.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I add grit to the food, mine are too young for calcium yet but I'll add it in the baby feeder when time comes. This way they can get it when they want it and it won't spill. You can get the baby feeders really cheap like 2.00 for bottom piece 2
00 for top piece. Comes in handy for stuff like that. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

I just use the heavy Rabbit crocks! And Mine run free so they get all the grit they need.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I just use small rubber dishes.  You can get them at almost any farm-supply stores.


----------



## heb24 (Jan 22, 2013)

Many thanks for all the great ideas!!


----------

